# Apalachicola and Port St Joe



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Back in the office now, but last week we were in PARADISE!!! We've been doing familyget togethersnow for the last four years and this year I was in charge of finding the location. We'll I chose St. George Island. First off, I got a big family, just my dad's side, 20 people all together, so finding a place big enough is a big challenge. We got a killer beach house, _Sand Castle_ in the gated Plantation area on St. George Island. Chose the area specifically due the quietness, private beach, the fishing in Apalachicola, oysters, and scalloping in St. Joe Bay. 

It was my first time fishing in Apalachicola, but it didn't take long to locate several schools of reds. Over the course of the week I introduced half the family to site fishing for reds. Very different from here, much more cooperative fish. Almost all fish were either barely legal or barely over slot. From the whole week, the range of fish varied from 24in-30in. NOT ONE FISH UNDER 24IN THE WHOLE WEEK!!! Here's a couple of pics of the reds.




























I ended up coordinating a trip over to ST. Joe Bay for some scalloping. It took about two hours to get close enough to our limit to decide to go home. Scalloping was GOOD!!! Getting two at a time on a dive and eyeing the next two I wanted to get.










Best part of the trip was I got to meet for the first time my new half sister Lindy. Just 27 years younger then her older brother. And 5 years younger then her neice, Madison, my daughter. My dad is 52 and going strong! I love my family and enjoyed our week in the Big Bend extremely much. If you've never been, got to check it out.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW Jimmy looks like you had a great vacation!!!!!! Awesome pictures


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

att boy jimmy! looks like an awesome week man. :clap


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice loking fish, sounds like a great family trip. I really love that area though we usually tend to stay in the Cape San Blas area.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice report and pics!!!!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

always wanted to try scalloping.....


----------



## hartford (Feb 25, 2009)

You would drown.. No you wouldn't, you'd rig some tarps, bunjies, and patio umbrellas to keep you afloatoke


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

It was such a fun week and I'm still thinking about it. Here's some more pics.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, nice looking family, cool boat - you are a luck guy!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for the report.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

HEy Jimmy, 

Great vacation. Where did you stay while you were over there? I have been trying to get into the park cabins for a while. We did a kayaking day trip and did pretty well on the scallops. Great family. Thanks for sharing....

Chris:clap:clap


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Jimmy,

I've been off the forum for quite a while, looks like you had a good time "guiding" in a new area. You need to put that skill to use in Destin and make you some extra fishing money!


----------



## MyBrotherLovesFish (Sep 7, 2009)

What a sexy family! Nice report... you should make a blog (like Julie and Julia)!

xoxo

Dawn


----------

